# West Coast Amtrak Stops - Need advice



## Leila Barth (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm a Girl Scout leader (they're 13/14), and I've personally traveled on Amtrak the full Coast Starlight route (in its whole, and its parts many times) and also the California Zephyr from Denver to SF. I would love to introduce my troop to this experience, but I'd like to do it in such a way that we combine it with "land" activities.

We live in Los Angeles, so the Coast Starlight is probably the preferred option. We could go North or South; doesn't really matter. What does matter is WHERE we get off the train. Wherever that place is needs to be taxi/uber accessible so we can stay in a local hotel/campground/home for the weekend.

So my question is: which actual stops along the Coast Starlight are the best for a group of girls who want to spend the weekend away somewhere? San Diego or Santa Barbara are obvious choices, but when we're on the train, there seem to be so many other places to visit that aren't as "popular". It does need to be safe and not isolated. Would not rule out an overnight stay on the train.

Any recommendations?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## E60JPC (Jan 16, 2018)

Leila Barth said:


> So my question is: which actual stops along the Coast Starlight are the best for a group of girls who want to spend the weekend away somewhere? *San Diego* or Santa Barbara are obvious choices, but when we're on the train, there seem to be so many other places to visit that aren't as "popular".


The Coast Starlight doesn't go to San Diego. This train only travels north of Los Angeles.

If you're looking to take your troop from Los Angeles to another nearby city in southern California, consider taking them on the Pacific Surfliner instead. There are multiple daily departures to destinations north and south of LA as opposed to the Coast Starlight that only runs once a day.

By Pacific Surfliner you can head south to San Diego or you can head north to Santa Barbara or San Luis Obispo.


----------



## Ronbo (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's an idea . Take either the Pacific Surfliner or the Coast Starlight north to San Luis Obispo. From there you can take a bus out to the coast at Morro Bay. Nice place to visit, not sure if there's any camping ️ there or not, but it might be worth looking into the possibilities! Lots of wildlife to see: sea otters, seals, birds, etc.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 17, 2018)

Isn't there a shuttle to Yosemite from a Coast Starlight station? Now, THAT'S a place to see. Ah, someday I will get there but only if I can stop the clock.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2018)

If you go to Yosemite be mindful what time of year you go.

Yosemite is a seriously over-crowded people zoo in the summer.

My climbing partner and I usually went to Yosemite 2 times a year - 2 or 3 weeks in May, and the first 2 or 3 weeks of October.


----------



## jis (Jan 18, 2018)

me_little_me said:


> Isn't there a shuttle to Yosemite from a Coast Starlight station? Now, THAT'S a place to see. Ah, someday I will get there but only if I can stop the clock.


The Thruway Bus to Yosemite is from Merced on the San Joaquin Route. No Amtrak bus connection to Yosemite from any of the Coast Starlight stops on the Coast Line. 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## City of Miami (Jan 18, 2018)

There is a nice hostel about 2 blocks from SLO station. Local public transit to Pismo Beach. It's a nice town & the station is very central.


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 20, 2018)

YARTS has expanded its service and now has a route from Fresno (airport) north into Yosemite. http://yarts.com/routes-and-schedules/fresno-madera-yosemite-valley/

On the route from Merced there is the HI "BUG" hostel at MidPines. It has a YARTS bus stop at the foot of the driveway.


----------



## gswager (Jan 21, 2018)

I've been in a hostel in SLO and it's a charming house. You can take a public transportation all the way to Morro Bay. For a tour, there is a mission in downtown SLO, a good walking distance from the hostel.

Montana de Oro State Park would be very educational for your Girls Scout but the public transportation may not be available.


----------



## BCL (Jan 21, 2018)

KmH said:


> If you go to Yosemite be mindful what time of year you go.
> 
> Yosemite is a seriously over-crowded people zoo in the summer.
> 
> My climbing partner and I usually went to Yosemite 2 times a year - 2 or 3 weeks in May, and the first 2 or 3 weeks of October.


Yosemite is kind of tough. Trying to get camping reservations for peak season is a bloodsport. Tent cabins at Curry Village or the disaster-shelter-ish Housekeeping Camp are maybe one step removed from camping. Housekeeping Camp does allow cooking though.

There is the possibility of going for first-come-first-served reservations at Camp 4, but that's kind of tough. Most people who try arrive early in the morning and have a private vehicle where they can leave if they can't get it.

There is one massive loophole though for anyone who walks/bikes in or arrives by bus. They don't publicize it, but it's in the Superintendent's Compendium of rules. You're allowed a single night at any of the backpackers' campgrounds at I think $5 per person (not per campsite). They don't take reservations there for anyone, and if it gets packed they're supposed to just pile as many people in as possible. I'd suggest that anyone who is thinking about this print up the relevant pages and maybe download a copy to an electronic device just in case it becomes an issue. I included the relevant parts here:

https://www.nps.gov/yose/learn/management/upload/compendium.pdf

36 CFR §2.10 – CAMPING and FOOD STORAGE

a) The sites and areas listed below have been designated for camping activities as noted. A permit system has been established for certain campgrounds or camping activities, and conditions for camping and camping activities are in effect as noted:

Non-Wilderness


Camping in Non-Wilderness areas of the park is permitted only in the following designated camps:

Backpacker Campgrounds: Yosemite Valley, Tuolumne Meadows, Hetch Hetchy, and White Wolf.

Each Walk-In and Backpacker Camp user must register individually.

Backpackers’ campgrounds are intended for use by visitors in possession of an overnight wilderness permit or for visitors arriving in the park by foot, bicycle, or bus.

Wilderness permit holders may stay in a backpackers’ campground the night prior to their hiking start date and the night after returning from each overnight Wilderness trip.

Users arriving in the park by foot, bicycle, or bus may stay in each backpackers’ campground for a limit of one night.


----------

